# Ludwigia repens pic



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

this plant always seems to cooperate with me *L*...why can't the others be so nice 

new picture under GE9325:









my last L.Repens picture under 6500K


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Tony,
I have heard that this plant likes lower Nitrates to achieve the
Red look. Is that the case here??
Looks GREAT!!!

BTW- Is it common for this Plant to start to get a lot of side shoots growing from it as well?? I have noticed that with mine since I have started with a new fert. Regiman: Plantex, KNO3, K2SO4.. and getting
things balanced out.. Before this I basically just got one Main Shoot..
nothing for Side Growth....
12 gal. Tank with (3) 13 watt. PCs...

THanks,
M...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks. I don't grow in low nitrate conditions. My NO3 is usually between 5-10 if I can help it (test and dose 2-3x a week). My PO4 is also not low..between 1-2ppm.

As for side shoots, yes, they get them. pich off the top and the side shoots really explode.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

As far as I could remember Magnus use to have his repens in a 10 gallon tank where he didn't dose nutrients and it remained rather greenish. That was until he moved over the repens to the 20 gallon. Now it's friggin red and people think he does touch up on his pictures for it to get that color. 

I'm not too sure if he has to do with the nutrient dosage, but I seriously believe that the more red you have in your light spectrum, the more red your plants will turn out.


----------

